# lab results



## biedrzycki (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi, I was diagnosed with Graves about 7 years ago. I was put on methamazole. I started at 20mg, then went to 10mg, and for the last few years have been on 5mg. I last saw my endocrinologist over 1 year ago. Every time I visited he would say everything looks good, continue with your 5mg and see me in 1 year (used to be 6 months, then said 1 year last visit). So I moved and have not found a new endocrinologist yet, but I did visit a doctor recently and he tested my thyroid levels for me. I'll post the results below. I've allways felt like my endocrinologist was over medicating me, I can still call him and have him re-fill my 5mg methamozole until I find a new endocrinologist. But I just wanted an unbiased opinion on where my levels are.
Test Result Limit
TSH+Free T4 1.450 uIU/ml 0.450 - 4.500
T4, Free(Direct) 1.05 ng/dL 0.61 - 1.76

Thanks


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Your TSH is right on the money pretty much. That's a number many of us would shoot for. Your Free T4 is ever so slightly on the low side. In an ideal world, you probably want to see that around 1.25 or so but if you raise your FT4 your TSH will come down to hyper levels most likely. Plus, Im sure those numbers are going to fluctuate a little. Honestly it looks like you're right on the money.

If you're feeling a little sluggish, maybe ask for a tiny boost with some Synthroid - maybe just .025 or even half that while you continue the methamazole (block and replace). Then you of course risk throwing everything out of whack for a tiny little adjustment. It all depends on how you feel. If you feel well enough I would leave it where you are. If you can't keep your eyes open, discuss lowering the methamazole and risk going hyper or discuss a block and replace strategy. Personally I would not mess with it. The numbers are pretty good.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

biedrzycki said:


> Hi, I was diagnosed with Graves about 7 years ago. I was put on methamazole. I started at 20mg, then went to 10mg, and for the last few years have been on 5mg. I last saw my endocrinologist over 1 year ago. Every time I visited he would say everything looks good, continue with your 5mg and see me in 1 year (used to be 6 months, then said 1 year last visit). So I moved and have not found a new endocrinologist yet, but I did visit a doctor recently and he tested my thyroid levels for me. I'll post the results below. I've allways felt like my endocrinologist was over medicating me, I can still call him and have him re-fill my 5mg methamozole until I find a new endocrinologist. But I just wanted an unbiased opinion on where my levels are.
> Test Result Limit
> TSH+Free T4 1.450 uIU/ml 0.450 - 4.500
> T4, Free(Direct) 1.05 ng/dL 0.61 - 1.76
> ...


The important thing is, "How do you feel?" Just checking up on you since you last posted.

And of course I am hoping that your doctor does check your liver enzymes from time to time. Long term use of antithyroid mandates periodic checks.


----------

